# كتب في cadcam



## عبده مشتاق (9 مايو 2006)

انا طالب كتاب في الماستر كام لكن لا احد يهتم بامر احد المسلمين في اشد الحاجه لهذا الكتاب
وهذا موقع لكتب كاد كام لوجه الله وانا سابحث عما احتاج في مكان اخر
http://www.cadcim.com/cadcim-textbooks.htm


----------



## yassine-maroc (10 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom try akhi emule you find alot of ebbok about mastercam 

www.cimquest-inc.com/CQWeb/Products/PDFs/MCSolids.pdf
www.mastercam.com/Support/Downloads/ MastercamX/Files/V92XFunctions.pdf -
www.mlc-cad.com/documents/mcdesign.pdf
www.mlc-cad.com/mcam.html
ocw.mit.edu/.../2-008Design-and-Manufacturing-IISpring2003/ C03BF63A-AE17-447A-B323-972762681CA0/0/labs13.pdf
www.inhousesolutions.com/pdf/mastercam/V9Multiaxis.pdf

its better to use emule


----------



## mamdouh3005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور يااخى وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هشام المتوكل (15 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------

